# Iran and Israel Inching Closer to War



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Israel responded to incoming missiles from inside Syria by launching waves of guided missiles, targeting Iranian sites.

World War 3 Alert: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets Into Israel, And The IDF Responds With "Waves Of Guided Missiles"

You know how delicate the situation in the Middle East is. You know that if Israel and Iran engage in all-out war, Syria will side with Iran and Hezbollah, being an arm of Iran, will launch thousands of missiles. Of course, the "Palestinians" will take part. Will they be the only ones to take on Israel if such a war breaks out?

Will this cause problems for the rest of the world?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A situation to watch. Israel won’t back down and they have nukes. Once those are let loose it could go south real fast. It could escalate beyond anyone’s ability to stop it.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Denton said:


> Israel responded to incoming missiles from inside Syria by launching waves of guided missiles, targeting Iranian sites.
> 
> World War 3 Alert: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets Into Israel, And The IDF Responds With "Waves Of Guided Missiles"
> 
> ...


It's just a matter of time, GO ISRAEL kick some butt....let them meet they're god sooner rather than later.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The Middle East has been a powder Keg my entire life. The Israelis have nowhere to retreat to.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> The Middle East has been a powder Keg my entire life. The Israelis have nowhere to retreat to.


I don't think Israel is thinking of retreating any where, why would they. And Israel is not alone, the US is with them.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm reading a book about Israel, their numerous enemies and the "End of the World" return of our Savior. The book says Israel takes on all comers--and wins.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I'm reading a book about Israel, their numerous enemies and the "End of the World" return of our Savior. The book says Israel takes on all comers--and wins.


Israel doesn't save itself in the big one to come. Nobody will be able to take credit for what God will do.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Israel initially went after a Iranian cargo plane coming into Damascus Airport loaded down with munitions - most likely long range missiles - again like previous shipments >>>> missed the plane because it diverted to an Iranian airport - but the IAF hit other targets that have pending since last fall ...

an hour later Iranian launched a long range missile targeting an unknown far interior Israeli target >>>> it was taken out by the Iron Dome system as it crossed the border - the commercial Israeli airports have been threatened previously ....

the Israeli response was the heaviest counterattack in nearly 5 years >>>> almost everything targeted was Iranian - but Russia has flagged most of Syria and has negotiating directly with Isreal ...

Location of the #Iran|ian weapons warehouses in Al-Kisma, which were destroyed in the #Israel|i attack.

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DxZRq-fWsAA5HLy.jpg

photo coverage of the Syrian AA going after the Israeli cruise missiles >>>>

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DxZRD5uVsAAfrEq.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DxZRECCVAAINUuR.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DxZREJtUUAA6XFj.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DxZRER3VsAAn7cr.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DxZRfrrW0AIhGiw.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DxZRf2IW0AARt7d.jpg


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton said:


> Israel doesn't save itself in the big one to come. Nobody will be able to take credit for what God will do.


I think that's the direction of the book. The book is entitled, "Israel On High Alert," by Ron Rhodes.

He goes into the Bible vs. the Qoran, Biblical history, and how Israel has done in invasions. I believe that the premise is that God is looking out for Israel.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I think that's the direction of the book. The book is entitled, "Israel On High Alert," by Ron Rhodes.
> 
> He goes into the Bible vs. the Qoran, Biblical history, and how Israel has done in invasions. * I believe that the premise is that God is looking out for Israel*.


Yep, . . . that is THE premise.

While there are discussions galore by multitudes of pundits, . . . it makes no difference who the players outside of Israel are, . . . they lose.

Whether it is Iran, Turkey, Russia, NK, China, . . . makes no difference. Their outcome spells only one thing: loser.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Isaiah 17:1
A prophecy against Damascus: "See, Damascus will no longer be a city but will become a heap of ruins.

this has not happened yet, Damascus has never been razed....YET!


----------



## allen530 (May 6, 2018)

The Tourist said:


> I think that's the direction of the book. The book is entitled, "Israel On High Alert," by Ron Rhodes.
> 
> He goes into the Bible vs. the Qoran, Biblical history, and how Israel has done in invasions. I believe that the premise is that God is looking out for Israel.


Daniel 12:1 States that Micheal stands watch over the people of Israel, and yes God is definitely looking out for Israel, that's why Israel became a nation again in 1948 and still exist never to be destroyed again. But they will be in some terrible battles.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

This thread sure is going down hill fast. I'm out now.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

They can't retreat. At its narrowest point (not counting the West bank) Israel is only nine miles wide. Think about that. Without the threat of nukes an armored punch could cut the country in half to be destroyed in detail. Israel will do whatever they have to.


Camel923 said:


> The Middle East has been a powder Keg my entire life. The Israelis have nowhere to retreat to.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I have visited Israel many times. The Jews full well understand the precarious situation their tiny country is in. They also have a steel resolve and a “never again” attitude after their treatment at Hitler’s hands. They are as prepared as any small country could possibly be. Any country that starts to achieve any success in an attack against Israel is going to be on the receiving end of atomic weapons. And the Jews will retaliate regardless of what the USA or any other country says.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> I have visited Israel many times. The Jews full well understand the precarious situation their tiny country is in. They also have a steel resolve and a "never again" attitude after their treatment at Hitler's hands. They are as prepared as any small country could possibly be. Any country that starts to achieve any success in an attack against Israel is going to be on the receiving end of atomic weapons. And the Jews will retaliate regardless of what the USA or any other country says.


this one is going to be very different than any of the previous - basically a 3 prong attack - an aerial barrage not seen since the days of WW2 - with Iran involved a VERY probable gas attack involved >>>> the worse part is the Russian involvement - I suspect they'll directly challenge not only the IAF but any involvement of the US - previous wars the US did an air bridge supply into the country and was the deciding factor in the victory ....

when this one gets started - duck your head and keep low ....


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Illini Warrior said:


> this one is going to be very different than any of the previous - basically a 3 prong attack - an aerial barrage not seen since the days of WW2 - with Iran involved a VERY probable gas attack involved >>>> the worse part is the Russian involvement - I suspect they'll directly challenge not only the IAF but any involvement of the US - previous wars the US did an air bridge supply into the country and was the deciding factor in the victory ....
> 
> when this one gets started - duck your head and keep low ....


The good news is Israel has a nice long coast line. We can deliver by sea as well.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> The good news is Israel has a nice long coast line. We can deliver by sea as well.


Russia's large naval base outside their country is sitting in a strategic blocking position and their biggest meanst missile cruisers are stationed there >>>> if Russia decides to get involved half of the Russian navy will be blockading Israel ....

if you believe in prophecy or destiny >>>> in the classic PAW novel *Alas, Babylon* - the nuke war kicks off by the accidental US missile launch into that very same Russian base ....


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Israel has a small fleet of state-of-the-art submarines that are reported to have nuclear tipped cruise missle capability. So they have second strike ability. So yes, they can be quickly overwhelmed by a multipronged attack. And they can also deliver a lethal counterpunch even if completely over run. They may be beaten, but their attackers are going to pay a terrible price.

In addition to subs, their latest surface craft are equiped with verticle launch tubes. I’m sure a few of those also house nuclear tipped cruise missles.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> Israel has a small fleet of state-of-the-art submarines that are reported to have nuclear tipped cruise missle capability. So they have second strike ability. So yes, they can be quickly overwhelmed by a multipronged attack. And they can also deliver a lethal counterpunch even if completely over run. They may be beaten, but their attackers are going to pay a terrible price.
> 
> In addition to subs, their latest surface craft are equiped with verticle launch tubes. I'm sure a few of those also house nuclear tipped cruise missles.


Israel most certainly could construct a nuke torpedo - but - I don't see how one would fit into their strategic plan >>>> only reason they'd have one would be really recent and would involve striking the Russian navy - the Arab navies don't have anything larger than a destroyer and would never flotilla large enough to waste a nuke on them ....


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

If my memory is correct, the subs were purpose built with 2 torpedo tubes constructed to a larger diameter to enable launch of cruise missles.  Specifically to allow for a second strike capability.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> If my memory is correct, the subs were purpose built with 2 torpedo tubes constructed to a larger diameter to enable launch of cruise missles. Specifically to allow for a second strike capability.


if the subs weren't originally designed to handle a cruise missile - they are now - Israel makes interesting alterations to most of the equipment it still buys on the outside >>>> knowing those sneaky bastards - they probably stripped down a sub or two for transporting underwater commando teams into enemy ports ....


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Israel can defeat the whole Middle East by itself, and the only time that it will get out of hand, is when Russia gets involved. IMHO.
I have a very high regard for Israel, and they can handle the sit-rep.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

The Russian navy (read floating anvils) will have their hands full. 

They will have to watch every ship in the Med, . . . the Red Sea, . . . and the Israeli's as well.

And that does not even come close to trying to keep up with the cruise missles, . . . FA18's, . . . etc that can also be in the air.

Combined, . . . that bunch of lame brains will go mad with their heads swiveling around to see who might be shooting at them. Once the rounds start dropping in, . . . ol Davy Jones will have a bunch of scrap iron and the sharks will have Rusky for dinner.

THEN, . . . the USN can resupply Isreal at will, . . . sailors looking fwd to ports of call in Italy and Rota.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

As you know, I reading "Israel On High Alert," or at least I was.

I've been jumpy lately, and the cold weather and snow forecasts (and corrections) have also taken their toll on me. I have a doctor's appointment in a few hours, and because I'm a hypochondriac, I've been pacing.

With that background, I found the initial chapters of the book went into great detail about all the various Muslim terrorist groups, comparing the Bible to the Quran, and even a paragraph of the weapons the jihadists use--like beheading knives.

Here's why I stopped reading the book. When the doctors are off, you can still telephone "Nurse On Call." I found out later that their only suggestion is "Go to our ER."

I met a good doctor, he checked me out and it was a trip for nothing. But I still have this appointment and a second with my shrink on the day after. The last thing I need between my own fears, slippery roads and perhaps more snow is getting wound up over a book written in 2017. The fact that the jihadists haven't come during the last two years was slim comfort.

But that's the whole point, isn't it? If a terrorist is successful, you are terrorized. That brought us TSA, Homeland security and CCW permits in all 50 states, plus open carry and dropping the 1958 switchblade laws.

So is that all there is? Demonizing Catholic boys, rants from Rush and Hannity? New and improved hollowpoints. Even my job of refining knives with stones used on a Samurai's katana.

I've had a week of this, fear, my stomach rumbling, roads impassable, and finally, a new med that warns use can lead to severe bleeding, and I have a crown prep scheduled with my dentist.

For a buffalo nickel I'd go to the local hospital registration desk and tell them to get me a room...


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> As you know, I reading "Israel On High Alert," or at least I was.
> 
> I've been jumpy lately, and the cold weather and snow forecasts (and corrections) have also taken their toll on me. I have a doctor's appointment in a few hours, and because I'm a hypochondriac, I've been pacing.
> 
> ...


If you have any weapons you should give them to a trusted friend for safe keeping till you get things figured out. Be safe and get some help.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@The Tourist if you think you're a threat to either yourself or others, do as ekim says.Otherwise, peace, bro.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Annie said:


> @The Tourist if you think you're a threat to either yourself or others, do as ekim says.Otherwise, peace, bro.


With a post like he just posted i'm sure he will be getting some attention soon, all kinds of people read forums and especially posts like his!!!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

ekim said:


> If you have any weapons you should give them to a trusted friend for safe keeping till you get things figured out. Be safe and get some help.


Just back from the doctor, I'm fine. If you're a pre-med student, see if you can get your deposit back.

My world is weapons. While most of us use edged tools, remember that many times shovels were used in trench warfare.

Besides, I'm not a millennial. I'm a boomer, we see more, do more, destroy more than any other group (except for the WWII generation) than anyone you can name. We didn't "buy" custom parts for our bikes, we welded them up, polished them, and took them to Northern Plating for chroming. Some libtard probably stole all the designs.

Finally, duh, I can tell the difference between a medical care provider and .45 ACP automatic. Can you?


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Just back from the doctor, I'm fine. If you're a pre-med student, see if you can get your deposit back.
> 
> My world is weapons. While most of us use edged tools, remember that many times shovels were used in trench warfare.
> 
> ...


Yep, your better medical wise, now about that physic evaluation......


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Cruise Missiles fit in canisters within torpedo tubes..We can put torpedoes in the tube, or with the canister , launch a Tomahawk..
I was once on a boat in the Gulf and we had 28% of the entire battle groups arsenal. Hard to believe.
Only 4 boats(subs) initially launched in 2003's initial assault.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

if you have an extra ear for the next day or so - would be a good idea to keep keyed to the whole Israel vs Iran/Syria/Russia debacle - the pin is fully primed and ready to pull there ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

there's a 72 Hour warning alert out for the Middle East >>>> SEC State Pompeo dropped his European schedule and appointment with Merkel - just went dark entering the ME zone and is supposedly headed to Iraq ....

the USS Lincoln carrier group changed course from Venezuela and headed to the ME ....

Israel is re-supplying & reinforcing the Iron Dome after the 1,000 missile attack from Gaza over the weekend - all kinds of activity on the Gaza border ....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Eyes and ears open. This could go sideways quick.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> Eyes and ears open. This could go sideways quick.


Considering the time zone changes, I wonder what the news will bring tomorrow morning while we were sleeping.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Considering the time zone changes, I wonder what the news will bring tomorrow morning while we were sleeping.


pays to have a phone chain alert system that can be triggered by a 2nd/3rd shift overnite type person - the way things are stacked currently in that hot spot a few hours means a whole lot ....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> Cruise Missiles fit in canisters within torpedo tubes..We can put torpedoes in the tube, or with the canister , launch a Tomahawk..
> I was once on a boat in the Gulf and we had 28% of the entire battle groups arsenal. Hard to believe.
> Only 4 boats(subs) initially launched in 2003's initial assault.


 I was there but not on a ship.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://halturnerradioshow.com/inde...r-iran-fails-to-stand-down-ballistic-missiles



> The US may make a Pre-emptive military strike against Iran within 24 Hours due to short-range ballistic missiles being pre-positioned to hit US and Israeli targets in Middle East.
> 
> All the urgent and secret activity surrounding Secretary of State Mike Pompeo today has to do with Iranian Short-Range Ballistic Missiles being moved by boats throughout the Middle East in preparation for a likely attack against US Military Bases and maybe even against Israel.


If this is correct and if the U.S. preemptively strikes the Iranian missiles, Iran may react by awakening sleeper cells in the U.S.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Denton said:


> https://halturnerradioshow.com/inde...r-iran-fails-to-stand-down-ballistic-missiles
> 
> If this is correct and if the U.S. preemptively strikes the Iranian missiles, Iran may react by awakening sleeper cells in the U.S.


this whole fracas really started mid last month with a top Iranian general defecting to the US and saying Iran was ready to attack - this weekend the Israeli Massad reported credible evidence that Iran was making moves to attack US forces in the ME - today all kinds of talk about missile movement forward to range in various US military bases - credible report that Iran has moved anti-ship missile batteries into Yemen to blockade the Strait of Hormuz against the Lincoln battle group ....


----------



## Agamalar (May 22, 2019)

Agree that Israel won’t back down and they have nukeslain:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

How do you stop a Carrier group?

If they do, then the call to battle will be not be answered.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> How do you stop a Carrier group?
> 
> If they do, then the call to battle will be not be answered.


Aquatic spike strips?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Agamalar said:


> Agree that Israel won't back down and they have nukeslain:


with Russia in the mix these days on an active basis - the use of the nukes is more of a death blow than anything else >>> it used to be assumed that Israel might use a tactical nuke on an army invasion front they lost - now - they can figure Russia would "lend" a nuke in a retort attack ...

most talking heads now think that Israel will take their enemies with them - could possibly include a nuke smuggled into Russia - wouldn't be much left of the Muslim population centers - that's for sure ....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I read this thread from start to finish, but I'm not sure of the date of the last few entries. I have not heard of any news stories involving incursions or attacks--and my radio runs about 24-7.

What's the latest news on this topic?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> I read this thread from start to finish, but I'm not sure of the date of the last few entries. I have not heard of any news stories involving incursions or attacks--and my radio runs about 24-7.
> 
> What's the latest news on this topic?


Latest news my friend? The middle east is, and will continue to be, FUBAR! :tango_face_wink:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> Latest news my friend? The middle east is, and will continue to be, FUBAR! :tango_face_wink:


I was hoping for something like, "No news is good news."

This is one of those situations where if a few hot-heads fire at each other, all of their allies will fire at will. Soon enough the USA will get involved.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> I was hoping for something like, "No news is good news."
> 
> This is one of those situations where if a few hot-heads fire at each other, all of their allies will fire at will. Soon enough the USA will get involved.


Although it could start by any number of scenarios currently in the hopper, I always thought the middle east was going to be the flash point for WWIII.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> Although it could start by any number of scenarios currently in the hopper, I always thought the middle east was going to be the flash point for WWIII.


I can see that if a small desert war gets a Soviet citizen killed. Then their side will make a showing, and then our side will respond--and then there will be WWIII.

I think the desert people should fight it out like they did in the movie "Lawrence of Arabia." The British didn't care which potentate did what to whom as along as a citizen of The Queen was not injured. You know the old canard, "If the boys want to fight you'd better let 'em."

Yes, one raja will kill all the other rajas. We'll just buy oil from the winner--if we're smart enough to stay out of it until the shooting stops.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

i do not think Iran will attack Isreal.
If they were foolish enough to-- Isreal will kick their ass!
The US will back Isreal.
Yes things could get real ugly, but, Iran will never see it!!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> I can see that if a small desert war gets a Soviet citizen killed. Then their side will make a showing, and then our side will respond--and then there will be WWIII.
> 
> I think the desert people should fight it out like they did in the movie "Lawrence of Arabia." The British didn't care which potentate did what to whom as along as a citizen of The Queen was not injured. You know the old canard, "If the boys want to fight you'd better let 'em."
> 
> Yes, one raja will kill all the other rajas. We'll just buy oil from the winner--if we're smart enough to stay out of it until the shooting stops.


We are not smart enough. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Tango2X said:


> i do not think Iran will attack Isreal.
> If they were foolish enough to-- Isreal will kick their ass!
> The US will back Isreal.
> Yes things could get real ugly, but, Iran will never see it!!


the only thing that will stop the attack on Israel - by Iran - is an internal revolt - all Iran is currently devoting all their interest, $$$$ and future into invading and destroying Israel - there's no other national interests - no cultural enrichment - citizen improvement - nothing but a war machine ....

when they have the necessary assets moved into Syria for the attack - have the Hezbollah ready in Lebanon - the Hamas in Gaza - guaranteed backing by Russia >>> they'll go for it - to put a cherry on top would be another Obammy that wouldn't lift a finger to help Israel ...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The Mullahs in Iran are loosing their grip. The people aren't happy. They didn't attack the carrier group because they can't, yet. They are buying time but make no mistake, they will strike, eventually. Especially when they see themselves slipping from power. Those in power that see their end won't hesitate to use war as a means of solidifying support and maintaining their power. Blinded by ideology, loosing control and power, they will attempt the unthinkable. 

Hitler knew a two front war could not be won and that America would be his end, yet he attacked Russia and declared war on the U.S. 

Japan knew they could not win a protracted war against the U.S. Yet, they attacked knowing they could not win militarily. 

Power and control will be man's downfall. The storm comes.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

more oil tanker attacks again this AM >>> looking like Iran is at it again ....

I'd be looking for a US sent lesson immediately ....


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

FOX reporting that the tankers were torpedoed. Wow! That’s an act of war! Crews evacuated and one ship on fire. This is bad news.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> FOX reporting that the tankers were torpedoed. Wow! That's an act of war! Crews evacuated and one ship on fire. This is bad news.


 Or good news in the long run. It is time to get out from under Iran's fist, And blackmail. It will happen at least we don't have a liberal in the WH now. Soon we may.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I've seen war coming for some time. This is as likely a place to start as any. A conflict with Iran will bring in the other players and could get out of hand quickly. I would keep an eye on it.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2019/jun/13/japan-says-abes-iran-trip-not-meant-to-mediate-row/

I wonder if they have restocked our supply of cruise missiles ?


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

The fuse is burning a tad quicker now.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

This latest incident 8s complicated. Who did it. Who claims it.
And if its a Iranian rogue military group, how do we handle it.
Is the oil ours?. Are they our alliez?
How do you say it was torpedoed?. From my experi3nce, that kind of data is interesting to be put out. Someone would have had to see it or HEAR it.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> This latest incident 8s complicated. Who did it. Who claims it.
> And if its a Iranian rogue military group, how do we handle it.
> Is the oil ours?. Are they our alliez?
> How do you say it was torpedoed?. From my experi3nce, that kind of data is interesting to be put out. Someone would have had to see it or HEAR it.


I posted elsewhere - one of the ships was Norwegian flagged - that's an attack on NATO - open door for the US to respond ....


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Something fishy about all this... I am going to sit back, wait for facts from attack, and find out who did it and why....


----------

